# Taking down a concrete silo



## mystang89 (Jun 12, 2019)

I mentioned in my journal about putting an addition on my barn but there is a solo in the way. 


mystang89 said:


> Also had a thought about expanding the barn but I can't do that with the silo in the way. It'll have to go. The only problem is how. The silo doesn't have a roof so right now it's just collecting water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured I would try to a wider field of opinion by copying it here.
Here is a bit more of the conversation along with trying to help paint the picture.
"_Can you incorporate the silo into the barn plan , collect water for garden or feeding animals ?
Or drill holes at bottom to drain water out and get something to push it away from the barn and operator ?
Depending on diameter, may make a good housing for some farm critters ?
Seems like you could have fun getting a creative use for it "

I had thought about that but the solo is right where the entrance to the add-on. The way this whole thing is laid out is that the only way into this silo is through the barn. You have to climb a ladder to the hay loft, then climb a few more rungs on the actual silo itself just to be able to see in it. It's probably around 20 ft or so. That is literally the only way in so I wouldn't be able to store food or materials and if there silo stayed there I wouldn't be able to have an addition since it's located in the middle of that side."_


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

I didn't  realize  it was concrete ....thought it was metal


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

Yep, concrete adds to the problem.  

Looks like there are metal rings around it at precise intervals.  So, how thick is the actual concrete?  I'm thinking about weight & any ability to pull it over.   See a fence behind it in the pic, if pulled over, would it hit that?   It's got to be at least 15-20 feet tall & if solid no way to disassemble.

You've got a real situation there, my friend  

So now I'm wondering how it ever got put there -- and is the board foundation we see all that holds it?????   Maybe that is built around it??


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Yep, concrete adds to the problem.
> 
> Looks like there are metal rings around it at precise intervals.  So, how thick is the actual concrete?  I'm thinking about weight & any ability to pull it over.   See a fence behind it in the pic, if pulled over, would it hit that?   It's got to be at least 15-20 feet tall & if solid no way to disassemble.
> 
> ...



No, that fence is a bit further over and even if it does fall on it nothing bad will happen. Just a fence for the garden I threw up to keep the critters out.

I'll get a measurement of how think it is and tall in a bit.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 12, 2019)

That is something I would have no idea how to deal with.  Depending on how it far it goes under the surface (if at all) would affect how to try and pull it over.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=3550


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks @greybeard . I'm going out there today to put piece this together in my head now.


----------



## WyoLiving (Jul 9, 2019)

Your silo looks like ours.  Each ring of steel holds one layer of "staves" - which are precast concrete about 3" thick (typically) that are slotted and formed to lock together.  

IN MY OPINION - 
I think the safest and best way to take it down is from the top, one layer at a time, layer by layer.  But cutting that steel ring may be dangerous, as it is probably under tension holding the concrete pieces in place.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 9, 2019)

If there are any dairies around near you with concrete silos, ask who did theirs or who they would suggest.  I do know there are people (companies) in the east here, mostly out of Pennsylvania that do concrete silo removal.  They do need to be taken down from the top as the article that @greybeard  cited explained.  It is an arduous project. You could try to google concrete silo removal and see if there is anyone in your area that would remove it.  Also try the Lancaster Farming paper, out of Lancaster Pa.  It comes out once a week, and there are tons of ads in there for people who do just about anything you can imagine that is connected to farming.


----------



## dinesmohamm (Sep 15, 2021)

There are some tips you must follow before taking down the silo. Step 1: Create a Void Under the Concrete. The best way to speed up concrete removal is to create a void underneath the section of slab you're working on. Step 2: It's Hammer Time. Step 3: Pull Apart and Remove the Broken Concrete. Step 4: Repeat Steps Until Concrete Is Demolished. But be very attentive, because if you do something wrong, you can hurt yourself or even worse. I suggest you call a specialized team of workers like https://www.fremontconcretepros.com/paving.html to do this job. I hope you will fix your issue.


----------

